# Help please...urgent



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Ok, emergency vets are not helpful and have never seen this before so desperate to know how this is going to pan out, please remember costs do not matter, i will pay whatever it takes if there is a cure.

10.30am this morning, cat eating all fine.
8pm tonight cat laying on the floor with eyes closed, is in pain first thought was stroke but no, further inspection resulted in she has no teeth.

Now i know at 10.30am she was eating and had all her teeth, so how can she suddenly lose them all within a day.

Had emergency vets costs £212, synulox, metacam given, told to take her home with AD food to get her to eat, she refuses to eat this or anything else, currently pacing the house crying in pain despite metacam being given by emergency vet.

Ok, now tomorrow i have to take her for an operation, total costs around £468 so this bill is increasing.

Tomorrow's operation is to cut the gums to see if any infection in in the jaw line.

My main worry is how can a cat eat with no teeth, i asked the vet for a percentage of how this is going to go with a reply of, we will do our best but if all fails and she refuses to eat after the operation we will have to pts, now i dont really want a vet bill totaling £600 plus with a result of an unknown.

I need to know why this has happened but told we may never have the answers just a bizzare case, 

Can a cat live and eat with no teeth, maybe shes not eating due to the pain but has been given metacam so i just dont understand why she still wont eat.

As for my rambling you can see this is a shock and i am so worried.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

So sorry to hear this catcoonz, if it helps at al my friends 15 yr old Pom has no teeth and still manages to eat kibble as well as soft food, don't know if cats are the same but would think they can adapt.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

how bizarre and worrying. I think that so long as she isn't in pain there should be no reason why she shouldn't be able to eat with no teeth though.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, thats what i wanted to know, she is only 7yrs old and even though we may not have answers i just need to know in time she can eat and be back to playing and healthy again.

Its hard knowing the best thing to do when they are in pain.


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

Sort of cannot quite take your post in, did you cat go to sleep with teeth and wake up without them?

really confused!!

BUT on the teeth subject only had three teeth from the age of 14 (the others were removed by the vet)
and he lived to be 19 and there were not problems with food


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

Oh my lordy, im not surprised you're a bit shocked! 

I would have thought that the cat would cope with pate type foods mixed with a bit of water to make it a bit mushier, so it could be lapped up rather than chewed. 
Hope you get the pain under control. 

Hugs
X


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

How bizarre! hmy: I have heard they can eat very well with no teeth - apparently the gums harden over and they can eat wet or dry food!! My old childhood cats all had several teeth out aged about 10, and were then put on a dry food from the vets, which they ate fine. So she should manage ok. 

No idea how she could've lost all her teeth in one day though!! Does she go out? Any chance she could've had an accident???


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Myself and vets are shocked.
She definitely had teeth this morning when i left to collect Margo from Spid, but when i returned home at 8pm her teeth was gone, not one tooth but all of them.

Happily eating biscuits then came home to a very poorly cat.

Indoors only, left with one young kitten.

If cats can eat with no teeth then great thats all i needed to know that there is hope.

Pain wise, the emergency vet gave metacam, its been just over an hour and she is still in pain.

Searched the house, cant find any teeth.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

This is bizzar! I hope she is ok tho and the metcam kicks in soon! I hope you do get answers soon too!

Regarding teeth - I have heard of cats eating with no teeth - but it may be a weird sensation for her. So may take her time to get used to it.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Myself and vets are shocked.
> .
> Searched the house, cant find any teeth.


Exactly what I was going to suggest you do. I'm not surprised vets are shocked as this is truly bizarre. CC, I believe there's a good chance the teeth issue is a (not surprising) red-herring here and the pain could well be located elsewhere. Either way, cats won't eat if in pain. Did the vets do a good all over physical exam? I would take her back to the ER vets tonight if this continues. Definitely something not right here.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She was sensitive when her tummy was felt but vet dismissed this and just said metacam will take effect shortly.

Vet did confirm teeth went missing not long ago as she has the holes, what they think is teeth rotting from the roots with an infection in the jaw bone but we cant be sure until further tests are carried out tomorrow, well vet said tuesday for the antibiotics to kick in but tomorrow morning i feel happier with.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Myself and vets are shocked.
> She definitely had teeth this morning when i left to collect Margo from Spid, but when i returned home at 8pm her teeth was gone, not one tooth but all of them.
> 
> Happily eating biscuits then came home to a very poorly cat.
> ...


Oh CC this sounds really traumatic. Can you get hold of a stronger analgesic for her such as Buprenex?
Do hope she gets some relief soon.

Kath


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Do vets have something stronger than Metacam?
They said Metacam would work in 10 minutes, it must be taking some pain away as she is resting now but still in some discomfort.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh CC what a worry hope she will be ok. poor cat. My ginger and my neighbours coonie Rascal, neither of them have teeth and manage to eat fine.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I wonder if she has swallowed them, if she has knocked herself,on something
Poor girl


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

There is no blood but where each tooth was it is very red, if she did have a fall she has done alot of damage for all her teeth to go.

I just hope she is ok and will eat after vets tomorrow, although what confuses me now and i forgot to ask the vet is if she has all the tooth holes open which she does as they wiped something on her gums, surely if an infection is present in the jaw bone wouldnt infection drain out of the holes or am i just confusing things.

Guess answers after vets in the morning, will be there at 8.30am.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Vet did confirm teeth went missing not long ago as she has the holes, what they think is teeth rotting from the roots with an infection in the jaw bone ..


Oh! OK then. But even so, all of them is distinctly odd. Jaw bone infection would definitely be very painful, so glad to hear she's settling. If not working well enough Vetergesic might be better.

I agree tomorrow is best for a revisit. Good luck!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou. Hopefully answers tomorrow and stronger pain relief.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Do vets have something stronger than Metacam?
> They said Metacam would work in 10 minutes, it must be taking some pain away as she is resting now but still in some discomfort.


Yes CC metacam is a non steroid anti inflammatory whereas buprenex - same as vetergesic - is an opioid analgesic.

Kath


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

I know you said she has a young kitten - I think hormones from pregnancy can affect teeth, that's why pregnant women get free dental care. So maybe it's a hormonal problem which has caused them to fall out??


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh hun this is really awful I'd be out of my mind with worry  I'm so sorry, I only just see this :frown2:

Pates are defo the way to go for cats without teeth. My Mum's old cat had like hardly no teeth and she survived fine on pate foods. 

My sisters cat Isabelle had a TOTALLY unknown accident recently...she went out fine and come home and she couldnt move her jaw at all and kept hiding (totally out of character) luckily for us my sisters best friend is a vet so she came over and inspected her and said it's to do with her teeth...she eventually started eating a few days later - but with lots of persuation! 

It's such a mystery hun - I have no idea what could've happened? She's clearly swallowed all her teeth if you can't find any... poor, poor mite :frown2: thinking of you today hun xxxxx


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

sorry, don't know what could possibly be wrong with your cat but a few years ago my vet gave me a siamese stray cat aged in her teens without a tooth in her head and she managed just fine and lived with us for about 3 more years.

I fed dry and wet food at the time plus cooked chicken.


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I think everything has been said about how weird and puzzling this is. Obviously puss must be in pain, wouldn't we be. All I can add is that my boy has had no teeth for ten years and he eats just as well as other cats. Their gums do harden and he can eat even dry food without any trouble. Hope you will soon find out what's wrong and he will be more comfortable. Try giving him Liquivite which is like soup and contains vitamins and minerals.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Treaclesmum said:


> I know you said she has a young kitten - I think hormones from pregnancy can affect teeth, that's why pregnant women get free dental care. So maybe it's a hormonal problem which has caused them to fall out??


Sorry, my post was probably confusing last night, she is 7 years old and doesnt have kittens, she is a spayed girl but i left her in the house with a kitten.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Charity, can you tell me where to buy Liquivite from please.

We had a turn for the worse, she is very unsteady on her legs and keeps shaking her head but is pawing the top of her head.

She did try to have a drink of water but this obviously hurts her too much.

3rd eye completely covers her pupils now.

This morning i fear she may have had a fall but how or what causes this is dont know, xrays will be done this morning but since emergency vets last night she has gone down hill very quickly.

I now fear the worse.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Wonder if an infection is causing the balance thing.Sounds painful with the paw trying to get at the pain.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Only just caught up with your thread What a terrible night you both have had.
I really hope your vet can help her.
Sending positive and Healing vibes for her. Good luck little one xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou Charity, can you tell me where to buy Liquivite from please.
> 
> We had a turn for the worse, she is very unsteady on her legs and keeps shaking her head but is pawing the top of her head.
> 
> ...


Oh my god so upset reading this  I pray for you CC  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Hope you can get some answers CC, and that she makes a full recovery.


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Cc this is such a worrying thread, I think there is a good chance she has swallowed her teeth and the pain may be due to exposed nerves. Fingers crossed she feels better soon.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Just caught up with your thread CC - you must be out of your mind with worry. I really hope that your vet can sort your poor girl out quickly for you. Sending hugs and keeping everything crossed x


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

I hope everything works out ok today. Must be so worrying


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Best wishes to you both. Fingers crossed. xx


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

How frightening for you... Sending my best wishes to you and your poor cat, I hope that the vet will be able to shed some light on the reason for her pain and tooth loss, and that it will be manageable with pain relief. Poor girl


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

We'll be thinking of you both today and hope things go OK. If you want to buy the Liquivite, I would suggest ordering from Viovet as their delivery is quick.

Liquivite cat food


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I really dont know what to do, have until 11.30am this morning to make the hardest decision of my life.

Ok, so tests today have shown metacam offers not much pain relief, she cries when i syringe feed her and when she drinks, this is heartbreaking.

Tests show infection in the jaw bone, vets need to drill into the jaw bone to remove all infection, so do we continue with this and hope later she will eat but she will lose weight which she really doesnt have enough weight to lose, weighs 3.6kgs or do i let her go.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

So sorry to read this CC but know whatever decision you make will be what is best for your poorly cat 
thinking of you both xx


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Oh oh oh. What a time. 

Be strong, whatever you decide you are doing your very very best and no one can ever do more.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh CC so sorry to hear this. So hoping for a good outcome for the poor girl. Sending hugs to you both x x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> I really dont know what to do, have until 11.30am this morning to make the hardest decision of my life.
> 
> Ok, so tests today have shown metacam offers not much pain relief, she cries when i syringe feed her and when she drinks, this is heartbreaking.
> 
> Tests show infection in the jaw bone, vets need to drill into the jaw bone to remove all infection, so do we continue with this and hope later she will eat but she will lose weight which she really doesnt have enough weight to lose, weighs 3.6kgs or do i let her go.


It's the worst and hardest decision but your baby sounds like she is in so, so much pain - you said she's 7 right? I mean she has MANY MANY more years left in her but whether that operation is successful or not I have no idea... and how heartbreaking for you to find her this way and no idea what has happened. I can't advise you because I wouldn't know what to do just do what's best for your girl hun

I am actually crying for you, feel genuinely sad and upset xxxxxxxx


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Cc do what you feel is best for her, il light a candle a say a novena for her.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> .Tests show infection in the jaw bone, vets need to drill into the jaw bone to remove all infection, ..


What does the vet suggest? This is a good experienced one, right? She's a young cat CC and I'd be inclined to go ahead with the surgery if it's her only chance and the infection sounds extensive. However, it's completely your decision.


----------



## Annie101 (Jul 19, 2013)

catcoonz, I'm only a newbie here, but I just wanted to say that I'm thinking of you and your cat. 

This must be absolutely devastating so just wanted to add to the thoughts and well wishes. 

xxx


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I've no advice cc just to let you know I'm thinking of you and hoping for good news *hugs*


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, I can order Liquivite for you today if you want it, but have a chat to them about what we spoke avout, and hopefully things won't be so dire. Am on the end of the phone so just ring me and let me know what you need ordered and when, and I'll get it done today.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

CC i'm only just catching up on this thread and am shocked at what i've read. i'm praying for you right now that everything can be sorted for your girl. whatever the outcome, i know if the worst happens you will be devastated, but you will make the right decision. you know your girl best. big hugs CC - all fingers and paws are crossed here for you xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou so much to everybody.

Ok, so we have had an ultrascan and an xray, no teeth in the tummy which is good news.

Vet is highly experienced and has done this operation before with success, said yes it is going to be a long haul with care and vet needs and agreed Metacam is not the strongest pain relief for such pain.

We are going ahead with the operation, 4 small holes will be drilled in the upper jaw and 2 small in the bottom jaw to remove infection, then she will remain in intensive care until friday when they will try o encourage her to at on her own, if she does she can come home, but if not she will be given stimulants to encourage eating then home next monday when he vet can visit her daily to assess the situation.

So for now she is staying at the vets on strong pain relief and anti imflammatorys via drip, they are tube feeding today until 9pm where she will then be prepared for the operation tomorrow morning.

If at any time i needed positive vibes its now, if she gets over the operation we have more hope and options.

As to exactly how teeth was lost so quickly, we wont get any answers, all we can do is take one step at a time and prey.

On the plus side she is young and the vet has had success on a much older cat so i have everything crossed my beautiful girl could get through this.

I have now booked the next 4 weeks off work to give her all the care i can, i can have more time off if needed, so this helps.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

CC, glad to hear they're more proactive now. you should still be able to work though, as you're not out of the house for that long at a time.

Let me know re ordering stuff for you and her, and I'll get it done.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

that's brilliant to hear that she is getting this chance. poor girl must be in so much pain, but at least she is now getting better pain relief. so glad that your vet has experience with this operation too - that must put your mind at ease a little i would think. still got everything crossed for her and sending massive hugs to you. if you need anything just give a shout


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes please Carly, can we order some of this Liquidvite, i will try anything.


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Losing all her teeth, not eating all of a sudden, balance issues and pawing the top of her head is baffling but suggest a very aggressive inflammation of the jaw and the roots of the teeth, which has spread towards the ears through the root canal. She WOULD be in pain with a bad inflammation like that, even without losing the teeth.What baffles me most of all is that she seemed right as rain this morning. It must be very acute to have deteriorated that quickly.
You would expect her temp to be sky high, though. Is/was she feverish at all?

Hopefully, the holes in the jaw and AB will get the infection under control and she will be her old, happy self again. Eating without teeth will not be the issue, getting rid of whatever is causing the process inside the jaw is the main priority.

Hang in there, girlie, get better!!!!!


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hope her op goes well for her. Will be thinking of her.
Having one infected tooth is bad enough but having an whole mouth infected must be very painful, poor girl.
Healing vibes are on the way to you and CC as being the carer you need to look after yourself as well xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She was fine yesterday morning and didnt have a temperature and even with this infection vet took her temperature and its normal.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

How very, very frightening.... Everything crossed the op goes well and lots of healing vibes going your way x


----------



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Treaclesmum said:


> I know you said she has a young kitten -* I think hormones from pregnancy can affect teeth, that's why pregnant women get free dental care*. So maybe it's a hormonal problem which has caused them to fall out??


Not quite - it's because a growing feotus takes a massive amount of calcium from the mother's body, and this affects the teeth. It not only makes them more likely to fall out, but makes them more susceptible to decay, and bad teeth can lead to a lot of health problems (including heart disease).

What I find very puzzling about this cat is that ALL of her teeth disappeared at once. Even with gum disease, you'd think that they would drop out one at a time. It's really spooky!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Have only just seen this thread CC what a shock this must have been.
Sending lots of positive healing vibes her way


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Will be hoping her op goes ok. Poor lamb x x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Operation is tomorrow at 9.15am, have just phoned vets, she is comfortable but they cant operate today as she needs to have antibiotics working in her system before they start.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh CC I am so sorry, when I read your post this AM I also thought infection in the jaw...I will be praying and sending healing thoughts your way...


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Jill. xx


----------



## HoneyFern (Aug 27, 2009)

This sounds like something that happens to FIV +ve cats. I am in no way saying your cat has this but what I mean is their low immune system makes them very prone to losing teeth. Maybe an infection caused a sudden shock to her immune system. 

One of my cats, Marvin, has no teeth. He can eat Dreamies fine but chooses not to eat dry food and wet food isn't a problem to him.

I hope your cat's op goes ok. Are they removing leftover teeth?

ETA: cats can hide pain and discomfort well so maybe an infection has been going on recently but it only properly affected her yesterday.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

O CC, I am so sorry to read the further developments on this. I hope you are ok and not stressing too much with it all. Your vet sounds very positive about the operation so I think you have done the best thing to give your little girl this chance. I do hope it all goes well and will be thinking of her and you tomorrow morning. 

Fingers, Paws and positive vibes coming your way for a quick, painless recovery. xxx


----------



## happysaz133 (Jun 5, 2008)

Sorry you're going through this 

For what its worth, my boy Lucky has had no teeth for 4 years now, he still eats kibbles as well as wet food, he doesn't let it bother him in the slightest


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Just caught up on the thread. I hope the operation goes well tomorrow and she bounces back. Sending positive vibes from all of us.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I have just come back to read posts,had to go out, i am so plessed your girl is having a chance to get better, i really thought you might have to let her go, but your vet sounds very competant,and i know how hard it is not to at least give them a chance poor little thing
Poor you too, so stressful for you, all fingers and toes crossed here for tomorrow, will be thinking of you and her,


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Operation is tomorrow at 9.15am, have just phoned vets, she is comfortable but they cant operate today as she needs to have antibiotics working in her system before they start.


Thanx for updates CC - hope they've got her pain levels down now ... everything crossed that the operation proves sucessful and she makes a speedy recovery.

Since she'll be an inpatient for a few days, does your vet have 24 hours staffing or will she be transferred for overnight care?

Thinking of you

Kath


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

So sorry to read all this CC  


Sending lots of positive vibes your way xx


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Poor paws  a shed load of positive vibes on their way. On the plus side we have two cats that manage very well without teeth so she should be fine when things settle down  

Just out of interest is she an MC?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will try to answer questions without leaving any out so please bear with me.

Yes she is a mc.

There are not roots left, they have gone, what could explain this is one tooth could have had an infection already which i missed, she isnt the easiest of cats to check the whole mouth with is why i have her dentals done yearly, so her next dental would be due november, this would then lead to the infection spreading to the jaw bone then resulted in all her teeth being lost, thats just an example of what could have happened as the vet has confirmed from all the holes in her mouth all her teeth went sunday as there was no healing signs.

Does she have/had cat flu, well as she is a pet and spayed i never had her blood tested, there was no need as she wasnt for breeding, however she hasnt had any illnesses or signs of an illness in 7 years, could she be a carrier, i guess she could but again i have no proof and not needed to test for anything.

She only goes to the vet once a year, booster vaccine and dental scale, there have been no red gums, infact she has been so healthy i thought i was lucky and had a great cat with no vet bills in 7 years, until sunday where she had now made up the 7 years of vet bills.

Vets sadly she has to be transported to the emergency vets which is 45 minutes away so not too bad to travel but they dont have visitors unless its to say goodbye.

At 11.30am i was at the vet first thing i said was let her go, i cant take watching her in so much pain anymore, i am being so cruel.

Then i spoke to Carly on the phone begging her what would she do and she gave me some questions to ask, once i knew she didnt have any teeth in her stomach and the vet told me this can be solved but will take time and care, it was obvious i had to give her the chance, if it doesnt work then i know we tried everything possible.

We need her to wake after surgery this is the most worrying part, once she is awake there can be small steps to a recovery but we have to get past the operation first.

Medication currently is Synulox antibiotics,
Metacam as its an anti inflammatory.
buprecare is the strong pain relief.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh my goodness - what a nightmare for you and your poor cat. I have no experience that will help so can only keep everything crossed for a good outcome.


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

I think MC's teeth are a law unto themselves  Louie needed a large moaler out even though everything was fine at his check up booster, the tooth was rotten but they had trouble getting the roots out. Our old MC needed teeth out at 4 yr old & a dear friend that used to breed MC's had a queen who had to have the lot out at 6 yr so it could just be the breed 

Anyway everything crossed here for her x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

CC I hadn't realised she was one of your own MCs! I, for one think you've done the right thing and once the inciting cause of the pain ie infection has been eliminated I wouldn't be surprised to hear she'll come on in leaps and bounds. Vetergesic is far better for bone-related pain than Metacam and I'm sure she'll receive lots of this.

Wonder what a dental specialists would make of all this? 

Best of luck with it all tomorrow!


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Still on the other end of the phone if and when you need me, no matter the time. Have sent you a PM.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, yes she is my own pet.
Is Buprecare the best pain relief for her, i do worry as i am not allowed to see her until friday unless it all goes wrong, then i will get the dreaded call.

I would imagine she is sedated as she isnt the easiest of cats to care for, quite nervous.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou Carly, i have replied, think 6 cans of Liquivita stuff would be enough.
I know she likes Bozita and Catzfine already.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I have just seen this thread and would like you to know that I am routing for her ( and you ) tomorrow. 

I know that its hard but try not to worry. You are giving her the best possible chance of getting through this. You could not do any more. You need to be in tip top condition yourself to nurse her after the operation.

I am sure that the Vetergesic will relieve her pain, poor little soul. My Eric was on Vetergesic for several days last year whilst on fluids prior to a dental and it worked brilliantly for him.

Incidently, when I was very young my mum had an ancient semi feral cat who had no teeth at all and she used to hunt ....and eat her prey! No-one knew how she managed it but she coped just fine without teeth. I am confident that if mums old girl could manage it with her lifestyle then yours will have no problems with all the care that you give to yours:thumbup:

I will be thinking of you both tomorrow.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, feeling more hopeful, wasnt sure if i was being cruel and just prolonging things but if others cats eat with no teeth and the vet is hopeful then i have to be hopeful too.

Order of food etc has been placed so if it goes well the order will be here ready for when she comes home.

I really hate it when its something i have no experience of, feel so lost.

Not sure what time i will hear from the vet tomorrow but will update when i know more.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Simply to say you are both in my thoughts and im sending all the good vibes I
can muster x


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

CC people on this forum know full well you would nothing at all to hurt your cats so stop thinking you are being cruel, you are most certainly one of the most caring people with cats around. Stop putting yourself down:frown2:
Sending huge amounts of get well vibes your little girls way and the same amount of hugs your way.
will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh CC honey, what a horrible couple of days for you  Only just caught up with this, and I really don't know what to say.

The girls and I will keep fingers and paws crossed for you for the next few days, and you're in our thoughts.

Sending you big hugs and lots of love xxx


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Oh CC just seen this ... Keep positive hunni ..... My old old cat chip lost her teeth by chewing on pebbles , the pebbles caused a infection and they fell out within months .... It didnt stop her eating or sucking on pebbles and she live until she was 19 years young ... She just had a love for pebbles .... Sending hugs a massive vibes xx


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

All fingers, paws crossed here with a truck load of positive vibes xx


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

Thinking of you and your girl, sending massive get well vibes and a big hug. x


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry for what you and your cat are going though. Good to know the vets had good expericance with this operation before. Wishing you both good luck for tomrrow.


Like many other posters on here my cat also has no prblme eating cat buiscuits and meat. She'll even eat the dogs when she manages to nick 'em.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

I've been following this all day, but on my phone and it takes me ages to post on there, so I've been waiting until I got on my laptop. It's horrible not knowing how things are going to turn out, but at least everybody is doing their best for her and giving her the best chance. Sending my strongest vibes and hope she's better soon. 

Like loads of people have already said, I had an old cat with very few teeth left and it never slowed his eating down, so don't worry on that score.


----------



## jasminex (Oct 16, 2012)

So glad there is the possibility to operate and chance of a recovery. Thinking of your girl this morning, and I hope that the op is a success.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Sending you bucket loads of good vibes for the op this morning. It will be a long day but hang in there CC - you are doing everything you can and bless you for giving your lovely girl every possible chance x


----------



## Gizmo85 (Jun 27, 2013)

Sending love and positive vibes for today xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Back at the hospital at 12, CC, but I'm around until then if you need to ring, and should be done in hospital by about 1. Fingers crossed!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, she isnt expected out of surgery until 1pm.
had a call at 9.30am to say they was just starting the operation, worried so long being under may cause problems but will know more later.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Didn't think you'd be able to cross many of your fingers at the moment Carly!

Thinking about her right now, and got everything crossed that she'll do well.


----------



## yumi (Sep 23, 2013)

This sounds awful! Hoping for the best and a speedy recovery.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

Poor, poor baby  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.

For the infection to have gotten into the jaw and all the teeth drop in a short space of time, the infection/dental issues will have been on going for many MONTHS quite possibly years. Dental health doesn't ever decline THIS fast. Booster injection once overs are not thorough, thus yearly health checks are soooo important. And for the owner to become familiar with their cats mouths and know when a scale and polish is needed. 

Tartar isn't the only thing to look out for on the teeth, small red circles on the teeth close to gum line called neck lesions are very painful for cats. Very like abscess pain ( worst known to man and animal), cats hide their pain but they are in constant pain until this teeth are pulled. A neck lesion/ lesions affected teeth need to extracted asap. Or will result in the infection getting into the tooth, jaw and swelling down the neck (life threatening as Catcoonz has found out  ).

As another member mentioned cats with FIV have horrific dental health, as do persians and maine coons. Owners of these cats really need to be on top of their cats oral health.

Sorry, I am being a Miss know it all. But I like to share info, so that this kind of avoidable dental crisis can be avoided.

CC if you say your vet checks your cats teeth every year, I would seriously take this up with them. They should have picked up on this, even if you didn't... cat will have suffered with a painful mouth and infection for a looooong time for things to have got this bad... a stitch in time as they say- antibiotics and a few extractions months/years ago and all this would have been preventable.

Hugs and my thoughts to the wee cat.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for your wishes for my girl TD.

As you will note from my previous posts my girl has had yearly dentals, there has been no fever, nor has there ever been any red lines on the gums.

This hasnt just been left for months/years to progress, this has happened very quickly which has been confirmed by 3 vets now after such a bizarre case, no i dont have any answers as the vet is unable to give me any.

I do agree dental problems are left for years but this is not the case with my girl. She showed no problems or signs she was happily playing friday eating fine, even on the sunday morning she was eating biscuits and was in good health, this for some reason happened within a day.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Been thinking of you and your little girl all morning. Just thought I would pop on and see how you were doing. fingers and toes still crossed for you.


----------



## tillysdream (Sep 23, 2009)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou for your wishes for my girl TD.
> 
> As you will note from my previous posts my girl has had yearly dentals, there has been no fever, nor has there ever been any red lines on the gums.
> 
> ...


I used to be a vet nurse, so I know a little bit about this... The red small circles appear on the TOOTH enamel, not on the gum. Infection is slow to get through bone, quick in gum though.

I read you saying proudly, in 7 years you only ever took her for her boosters, and you only get a quick dental look over with this. You say no vet bills with her in 7 years...cat dentals require a general and are typically expensive. Can you see my confusion?

The only other explanation is RTA or fall/kick, but from what you are saying this deffo isn't the case.

I had a bad abscess in one of my back teeth, MUCH pain and ended up in hospital with infection (I sued the dentist)...and I never ran a temperature. Infection can be in certain places in the body, without affecting temp. And I am pretty sure I read you saying an xray was done and there is infection in the jaw?

Anyhooo hopefully wee cat is home pain free and happier soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yes TD, i get the message that you USED to be a vet nurse, however you are not a SPECIALIST DENTAL SURGEON, so if you dont mind i will take advise from him as he is the best in the country, after all thats what i am paying him for his excellent knowledge and expertise. 

Think for all concerned it is best we now ignore each other.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

TD you know I love ya hunni but sometimes get well soon is okay too lol xxxxxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Still no news, the vet has asked the vet nurse to call me to say they are still operating.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Less of the argument please.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Still no news, the vet has asked the vet nurse to call me to say they are still operating.


I hope it's all okay hun, can't wait to pop in on the 12th  .... I'll behave....promise (maybe) hahahaha xxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

right, let's get back to supporting CC and her girl at this difficult time. let's hope you have a phone call very soon with good news - we are all praying for her CC xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for all the support.
Carly ordered the other food for me which will be here tomorrow.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

cats galore said:


> right, let's get back to supporting CC and her girl at this difficult time. let's hope you have a phone call very soon with good news - we are all praying for her CC xx


Good idea CG...Im zipped


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Cheryl89 said:


> I hope it's all okay hun, can't wait to pop in on the 12th  .... I'll behave....promise (maybe) hahahaha xxx


12th is fine hun. xxxx


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Right - my internet just crashed as I was in the middle of removing the unnecessary bickering on this. I do not want to see any more.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

CC I am glad they rang you and kept you updated - Instead of you not knowing and worrying!

I am still keeping everything crossed for you - which will make driving difficult  but I will do it!! About to take my two to the vet for boosters! will come back after to read your good news that all is well


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you hun, just to let you know that I'm thinking of you!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Surgery has finished, they are currently trying to wake her up, will get a call at 4pm.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Fingers crossed VERY HARD


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

Thinking of you with everything crossed x.


----------



## Peter Galbavy (Apr 29, 2010)

I just logged on for the first time in a while and saw this thread. It's quite frightening and all my best wishes are with the little one.


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Fingers crossed. I'm sure it will be good news xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

<snip>
As another member mentioned cats with FIV have horrific dental health, as do persians and maine coons. Owners of these cats really need to be on top of their cats oral health.
<snip>
Looks like I'll need to re-evaluate my breeding programme then, as I'm obviously doing something wrong, given that I've got 5 Persians here, and various Persian kittens in homes around the country, and not one complaint re dental health, horrific or otherwise! Sweeping statements like the above really do concern me.

<snip>
Didn't think you'd be able to cross many of your fingers at the moment Carly!
<snip>
Smart-a**se! 
I've still got a right hand that isn't mamed beyond recognission! Oh, and I might have a left one tomorrow too as dressings are due to be changed and hopefully reduced! Yay! So 5 more fingers to cross! Hang on, does a thumb count as a finger?

CC, 4 PM has come and gone and my phone hasn't rung, so assuming it's good news! All food has been dispatched so should be here very soon.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Carly, no news is more like it, last i heard operation went well but they was having afew problems with her waking up, that was an hour ago.

Still waiting for news that she is awake.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

SHE IS AWAKE :thumbup:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

AND unlace those fingers - phew!


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Brilliant news CC Sal says great news but for some reason cannot get passed page 11
GET WELL SOON BONNIE xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

she will stay at the vets until being assessed on friday, hopefully she will leave eating but yes i am so happy she is awake now, was some worrying moments, she even had the vet concerned an hour ago.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Brilliant news!!!!! I am so glad! will you get to visit her at all?? 

I think some photos of her are needed on this thread - as I am ashamed to say, I do not know what your little girl looks like!


----------



## ArchieandMolly (Mar 29, 2013)

Am so pleased to hear she's awake - all good wishes to her and you CC.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> SHE IS AWAKE :thumbup:


Brilliant! !


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

Fabulous Fabulous news I am am so so pleased for you both


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I was very nervous of even opening this thread again CC, so can't think what it is like for you. Great news that she is awake - hopefully soon to be swatting the vet and demanding her tea.


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Been out most of the day and was a bit wary of clicking on for news,but so relieved to read that it is "so far so good" Hope her recovery continues and that she is eating and home soon.


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

Just updating myself, wow was really holding my breath a few posts back. Great news, hope she goes from strength to strength now.


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

I tried to read your thread and reply a couple of hours ago but some imbecile put some kind of virus on a post of theirs  (its been removed now) so my pooter kept denying me access to your thread.

What a dreadful couple of days for you and your girl CC...so glad she has come round from her surgery.

Hopefully by Friday she will be nomming away and back at home with you and the rest of your family.xxx


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

Just saw the thread, I really hope she comes out of everything well.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

So glad she came around. I was a bit concerned when I took a sneaky peak whilst at work and saw you were waiting for them to ring. Poor love hope she gets better soon and is back home with you soon.


----------



## gentoo1980 (Aug 6, 2013)

So glad the op has gone well. Hope she'll be back with you soon x


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Woop woop! About time something went right! Excellent!


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh only just caught this thread - I'm amazed at how quickly she went from being absolutely fine to really ill and missing all her teeth .... poor wee lamb 

So glad the op's gone OK & fingers crossed the infection clears and she's eating herself again soon

Hope to add another bit of reassurance one of my friends cats has no teeth and manages absolutely fine with her food mushed up  (and can sometimes be found eating the dry too!)


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, vet has said she is not out of the woods for the next 24 hours but he is happy.

He was concerned drilling may crumble her jaw bone and cause further damage but xrays after surgery shows all went very well.

Been told she is awake and alert although a little drowsy which is to be expected and they will try her with food in the morning.

Hopefully she will eat her breakfast but she is in safe hands.

I did ask the vet on the phone if i should have noticed any signs sooner to prevent this problem, reply was absolutely not, infections spread incredibly fast and as yearly dentals and scales was done its just an unfortunate thing to have happened, so to confirm this did happen suddenly but there was some food in the gum from sunday morning.

Anyway, all is fine, if she eats and seems well she can come home friday but if she cant come home friday i am allowed to spend 2 hours with her at most so looking forward to this.

So next hurdle is feeding, once she has started to eat she will make a full recovery.

Think the vet deserves a bottle of wine for helping my girl.


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I am SO pleased that she has woken up. I have been holding my breath whilst reading todays updates. I think that I would have died of asphyxiation if she hadn't woken up when she did!

You did the right thing ( as always ) in going for the operation for her CC.

Fingers and paws crossed here that everything continues to go well for her.

Would love to see pics of her.


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

Everything here crossed CC now start thinking about yourself 
Remember you need to be well enough to look after her when she's home again xx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

tillysdream said:


> Poor, poor baby  Fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.
> 
> For the infection to have gotten into the jaw and all the teeth drop in a short space of time, the infection/dental issues will have been on going for many MONTHS quite possibly years. Dental health doesn't ever decline THIS fast. Booster injection once overs are not thorough, thus yearly health checks are soooo important. And for the owner to become familiar with their cats mouths and know when a scale and polish is needed.
> 
> ...





tillysdream said:


> I used to be a vet nurse, so I know a little bit about this... The red small circles appear on the TOOTH enamel, not on the gum. Infection is slow to get through bone, quick in gum though.
> 
> I read you saying proudly, in 7 years you only ever took her for her boosters, and you only get a quick dental look over with this. You say no vet bills with her in 7 years...cat dentals require a general and are typically expensive. Can you see my confusion?
> 
> ...





catcoonz said:


> Yes TD, i get the message that you USED to be a vet nurse, however you are not a SPECIALIST DENTAL SURGEON, so if you dont mind i will take advise from him as he is the best in the country, after all thats what i am paying him for his excellent knowledge and expertise.
> 
> Think for all concerned it is best we now ignore each other.


So what exactly did TD say to warrant such a reply?
And before you reply please take this on board!!
LOTS of people come onto forums asking other members experiences AND SEEK view,s , advice ,othr experiences irrespectable of whether they are seeking SPECIALIST ADVICE or not!
In my own experience I most certainly DID and my specialist advice cost me £11,000, but still I posted in the hope of finding someone who had experienced the same as I.
The very TITLE of you thread HELP PLEASE URGENT - suggests to me you wanted to hear a little more then get well soon pussy!

Just cant understand your reply to someone who had taken the time to reply to you! but then maybe I can


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I've literally just come home, been out all day since 7.30! I'm sooo glad all went well today CC. It must have been an extremely stressful day for you.

All the very best vibes for a speedy recovery for your girl! Take care.


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

So happy for you cc that your kitty is on the mend..Big hugs


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

What a relief, CC. Here's hoping for even better news tomorrow. Will keep you all in my thoughts xxx


----------



## 1290423 (Aug 11, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> He was concerned drilling may crumble her jaw bone and cause further damage but xrays after surgery shows all went very well.
> 
> .


Glad to read that all went well,
do not have a lot of knowledge of cats, but my billy had several (well almost all of his teeth removed over the years bar three! My vet, a specialist (dispite me requesting) would not remove two from his bottom jaw for fear that the jaw could fracture. He (billy) did great with just three teeth so hoping your cat does the same!


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Nice to hear little lady as come out of it ok ... It's been a hectic week for you once she is home it's time to put them feet up ...


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i've just got home from visiting two friends in two different hospitals so haven't been around to see how things were with your girl CC. i'm thrilled to hear that things went well, and although she isn't out of the woods yet she's come through such a lot. i'm so pleased for you, now go and relax as you know she's in safe hands and you really need to chill out a bit after the last few days. i'm sure Margo will help de stress you with cuddles and kisses


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Between Margo cuddles and the red wine, i am destressed. xxx


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Great news hunni, so thrilled    xxxxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Glad to see the wine came in useful!


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Good news x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Wine came in very useful thankyou Carly, shall i have a glass for you, feeling quite chilled out now.


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Glad to hear that she has had her operation and now is resting and on the mend.
Healing vibes are on the way. xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Yes please, CC. Supposed to be quite a nice bottle!


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Lordy, only just stumbled on this thread. What a shocker  I'm soooo glad your girl has gotten thru the surgery and woken up from the anesthetic, and I too am sending (((HUGE))) healing vibes for her full recovery.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

I am so pleased to read that your girl came through her op ok, been reading the threads and waiting to see if the news was good, so glad you didn't have to do the other thing,so as it has turned out you made the right decision, I will be checking back tomorrow ,and hope she will be home with you on Friday, 
I hope you will be able to relax a bit now x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Glad the op went well, hopefully she starts eating.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

CC I joined you on the wine front last night too! Drunk a nice bottle of red and chilled out with my neighbours and had steaks and fries...T'was a chilled night, hope you're feeling better today babe xxxxxxxx


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

Holy crappola!!!! I've just read this from the beginning, what a harrowing experience. I'm so relieved the vets have been able to help her, so here's wishing her a continued and speedy recovery. Hugs!!!!


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

Brilliant news CC  

Fingers crossed you get more good news this morning that's she's eaten well


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is refusing to eat despite pain relief but not concerned yet as it normally takes a few days.

Not sure i want her home as early as friday with it being the weekend, she maybe better left until monday when my own vets are open.


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Fantastic that your lovely girl has come through the op. I agree with you not wanting her home to soon - but when she starts eating she will probably come on in leaps and bounds. Think I will have a glass of wine tonight to celebrate with you! Don't forget to take care of yourself as well CC


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

That's a good point. If she isn't 100% by Friday being in the care of the vets may be better for her than coming home and then taking her back if something was to go wrong. It may even help you relax a bit more. 

What do they advice? I think it's a good point


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

They will make the decision friday morning.


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

Good 

How is she doing today? Apart from the not eating - does she seem well in herself?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vets are happy and she seems relaxed but is still on strong medication for the next few days.

Im more hopful she will come home and be back to normal soon.


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

This is the weirdest thing I have ever heard! You must be shocked! What is the possibility that she fell into the hands of an animal abuser while you were out or something?


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

I am really happy to hear this - fingers are still crossed for a speedy, painless recovery for her


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Great news!


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

Hi CC and how is your kitty doing today?

It did occur to me that a lot of cats won't eat while at the vets and wonder if they'd let you visit to help try to feed her.

Other than that what are they doing to sustain her till she will eat on her own - are they syringing?

Thinking of you ..
Kath


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Ok, emergency vets are not helpful and have never seen this before so desperate to know how this is going to pan out, please remember costs do not matter, i will pay whatever it takes if there is a cure.
> 
> 10.30am this morning, cat eating all fine.
> 8pm tonight cat laying on the floor with eyes closed, is in pain first thought was stroke but no, further inspection resulted in she has no teeth.
> ...


I took on an oldie with no teeth and she ate like a horse CC...dry food too!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its not going well to be honest, think im just about to give up, all the stress of emotions is so hard.

They need her to eat on her own so havent syringed or tube fed today but they have increased the pain relief so she could eat, i feel like just collecting her and giving it a go myself and if it fails then it does.

Buprecare is meant to be given every 8-12 hours, increased to every 5 hours with metacam every afternoon at 3pm.
Antibiotic has been injected so thats a long lasting antibiotic, vet said it will last 5 days.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Its not going well to be honest, think im just about to give up, all the stress of emotions is so hard.
> 
> They need her to eat on her own so havent syringed or tube fed today but they have increased the pain relief so she could eat, i feel like just collecting her and giving it a go myself and if it fails then it does.
> 
> ...


CC I'm sorry to hear you're feeling a bit down today.

The way I see it is that she's had major trauma followed by major surgery and surely they don't expect her to eat unaided so soon especially in a strange environment where she hasn't even seen you for days.

When my [RIP] Wispe was in hospital we were allowed to visit every day as long as we arranged it beforehand so I don't see why a visit is ruled out when it might perk her up.

If they're not syringing or tube feeding then what is sustaining her ?

Kath


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Basically nothing she has to eat herself and with the pain relief given there is no reason why she cant eat as shes not in any pain.

She had fluids at 2pm today but foodwise she has had nothing.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Basically nothing she has to eat herself and with the pain relief given there is no reason why she cant eat as shes not in any pain.
> 
> She had fluids at 2pm today but foodwise she has had nothing.


could be stress cc get her home see if shes better in her own environment.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Going to get her, carly has the liquivita which i can get tomorrow so yes best chance is being at home.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Going to get her, carly has the liquivita which i can get tomorrow so yes best chance is being at home.



Ok then, or maybe you can get some a/d from the vet in the meanwhile.

Please also ask for Buprenex in pre-measured syringes for her.

Thinking of you and hoping all goes well ... you've come so far ..

Kath


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i know it was a different situation, but when smokey was hurt by scumbags around here and needed her tail amputated, the vet needed to see if she could go to the toilet by herself. for days we waited for her to wee and poo but nothing and she certainly wouldn't eat anything. she just say in the cage at the vets looking terrified. as soon as we got her home she ate and did her toileting as normal. maybe that is just what is needed with your girl - to be where she knows she is safe and loved. i hope it all works out for her CC xx


----------



## Catowner83 (Aug 2, 2013)

So pleased that she came through the op, fingers crossed that when she is in her own home with you she will begin to eat. Being at the vets, an op, all the medication - this must be so incredibly hard for you poor cat, never mind the original infection and pain - she is probably extremely anxious, coming home will help i'm sure xxx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Off to get my girl now.
Can have pre-measured Buprecare to take home plus metacam.

I think with a little competition with food would do her good but will get syringe and a/d food aswell just incase i need it.


----------



## Calvine (Aug 20, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Its not going well to be honest, think im just about to give up, all the stress of emotions is so hard.
> 
> They need her to eat on her own so havent syringed or tube fed today but they have increased the pain relief so she could eat, i feel like just collecting her and giving it a go myself and if it fails then it does.
> 
> ...


CC...it's so difficult to know where she is more likely to eat...at home with you in familiar surroundings she may be MORE inclined to regain her appetite rather than somewhere that smells different and no familiar faces and sounds. I wish you well in whatever you decide to do, I'm sure it will be for the best.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

My vet actually sent Heimdall home when he was ill last year, saying he would be much less stressed here, and he was. Hope it works for you too.


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

This is all so sad  i'm sorry to have not posted, I didn't feel I had anything to add that hadn't already been said but I have been reading and thinking of you.

However, I just wanted to say I 100% agree she should be at home if the vets aren't syringe feeding her! She simply has to eat , even if just a tiny amount.

Good luck xx


----------



## londonkittens (Sep 24, 2013)

How scary for you and the little mite.

Only to add to what others have said, my friend's elderly cat had no teeth and got along without them fine. I think cats adapt very well.

Everything crossed it works out for you x


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Its not going well to be honest, think im just about to give up, all the stress of emotions is so hard.
> 
> They need her to eat on her own so havent syringed or tube fed today but they have increased the pain relief so she could eat, i feel like just collecting her and giving it a go myself and if it fails then it does


Sorry to hear this CC but PLEASE don't feel disheartened. It's very early days and I'm not surprised to hear she's not eaten. I guess the rationale at the moment is they hope by not intervening she'll begin to eat independently. However, they won't allow her to starve!

As Kath has pointed out she's far more likely to eat in your presence or in her own environment. I'm sure she'd also find a visit reassuring. If I were you I'd insist on a visit in the next day or two!

Take care and try not to get too stressed! 

ETA Just read your last post about taking her home. Good luck!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Bless her, I hope she does better eating at home, I think vets and the smell of vets puts them off,and she is in a strange place feeling stressed,


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad she is now home but my what a stubborn mare she is.
Have 5 syringes of pre-measured Buprecare to give her tomorrow at 8am as she has had enough today, small bottle metacam to give every afternoon at 3pm, A/D food plus syringes, well forget this, when i just tried she turned into a wild cat, good thing i dont need to worry about getting bitten buy gosh she still has claws or moves her head and i just cant do the syringe.
Vet did give her a stimulant to get her to eat at home so hopefully later some food will be gone overnight.

She looked so sad when i arrived but soon turned into a little bugga, positive thing she has had a drink from her fountain so thats good, will go to Carly's tomorrow to collect the Liquivita food.

Something is bothering me though, one of her eyes has a watery pink discharge so im going to ask another vet to check her over for me tomorrow.

She is now asleep on the bed, i hope tomorrow brings a better day, have i done the right thing, well we will find out soon enough.


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

Fab news she's back home with you. That in itself is a huge milestone after all she's been through. Keeping everything crossed that she goes from strength to strength now xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

May get Carly to syringe whilst i hold her, well she cant bite, just awkward to hold, need more hands.

Carly where are you, will bath and groom Gabby for you and Tango.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

All sounds very positive CC and I, am glad she's home with you. I'd let her sleep for now and have a rest yourself as well-you've both been through a tough time, you must be exhausted.  She'll be fine.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Poor girl, hope she's a bit better tomorrow. xx

Do you think it could've been something toxic she could've licked which caused this sudden flare-up and infection? 
Or maybe something like a bee sting in the mouth? x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Really hope your girl improves soon. Healing vibes coming your way. xxxx


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> May get Carly to syringe whilst i hold her, well she cant bite, just awkward to hold, need more hands.
> 
> Carly where are you, will bath and groom Gabby for you and Tango.


You sure you want to risk Tango after recent events? *grin*

Just catching up on all this, I have to say I've never seen Carly so stunned as when she took the initial call from you the other night. Hope the recovery goes well and she adapts quickly to life without teeth.

*hugs*

~Jes


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just read this from start to finish...what a very stressful time for you both. 

I hope being home does the trick and she starts tucking in soon. 
Positive healing vibes coming your way xx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

so glad she is home CC. how is she this morning, hopefully she has eaten a little for you by now


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

Good to hear that your lovely girl is home. I hope you both have a good day


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Good news she is home. Hope she has eaten well!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

We had a rough night where when she is asleep she wees herself but still lays in it however, we have just had a few mouthfuls of gormet pate food, so this is a start.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

I know it's not pleasant CC but I wouldn't worry about the weeing. Vetergesic can make them very sleepy and I'm sure she's sleeping more deeply now she's home! Glad to hear she's eaten-did she eat on her own?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou, she is much better at home, is drinking alot but has had more dinner, the rest will come in time.


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, she is much better at home, is drinking alot but has had more dinner, the rest will come in time.


Yayyyyyyy  Happy to read this hun, so glad you gave her a chance - you're amazing  xxxx


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

That is really good news that she has eaten something. Small steps - but she will get there. 

I always thought that the best place is at the vets - as they are with the professionals (like us in hospital), but it makes sense that she would want to be at home, in familiar surroundings and with you. I never thought of it like that before now. 

Hopefully today will be a good day for you both - please don't get disheartened .


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Very positive  i imagine next week the soreness will be less and you will start to see your girl in her again,you an then get the lbs back on her.

Did the vet say what they found behind the gums?


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

So pleased to hear that she has had something to eat. I expect once she knows that she can eat she will continue.
Bless her. Teeth and mouth problems are the worse pain.
Hope the soreness goes quick for her. xx


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Vet just said they had removed infection, stitched the gums and she has to remain on pain relief until monday morning when she has another vet check.

She is happier now being at home so it was the best decision, if i get worried i can just go to the vet so this is good to know.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Vet just said they had removed infection, stitched the gums and she has to remain on pain relief until monday morning when she has another vet check.
> 
> She is happier now being at home so it was the best decision, if i get worried i can just go to the vet so this is good to know.


I see,well im sure things will start to get better for her now,this is the kind of cat carly wants to be bathing. :lol:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I'm never going to live it down, am I?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I'm never going to live it down, am I?


lol probably not sweet.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

I have been away for a few days and just caught up on this thread from start to finish (well, Thursday lunch time).

CC, I am shocked. What a dreadful thing to happen, and how horribly unexpected. You must be absolutely shattered by now. I hope the tide has now turned now the infection's been removed - sleep, cuddles and reassuring, familiar surroundings will play a huge part in her recovery. 

Well done you for hanging on in there - it's dreadful seeing your cat in pain and distress.

xxx and lots of ((((hugs))))


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou, she is much better at home, is drinking alot but has had more dinner, the rest will come in time.


This is such good news. So pleased.


carly87 said:


> I'm never going to live it down, am I?


Never!


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I am sooo pleased to hear that she is eating , even if it is only a little. Its a start. 

Incidently, which antibiotic did she have?


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I'm never going to live it down, am I?


You won't be allowed to ....


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

All this taunting will be remembered!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She had synulox injection x2


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I am so relieved CC.

I had been secretly worrying that she might have had Convenia. I had a HORRENDOUS experience with Convenia with my previous cat. So horrendous that I still find it traumatic to even think about it some 7 months later.

No need for you to worry as she hasn't had it.( Convenia) She sounds as though she is improving. Poor girl, she has a lot to get over. Its bad enough losing one tooth so it must be dreadful for her to have lost them all and to have had holes drilled in her jaw.

Please take care of yourself as well as her. I found it disturbing to _read_ about what has happened so I can't begin to imagine how awful it must have been for you to experience it.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So glad you've got her home, and that she's eaten a little. Hope she continues to improve now she's home in her own environment.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Forester said:


> I am so relieved CC.
> 
> I had been secretly worrying that she might have had Convenia. I had a HORRENDOUS experience with Convenia with my previous cat. So horrendous that I still find it traumatic to even think about it some 7 months later.
> 
> ...


Jumpy's had Convenia 3 times now  but luckily he's always been fine, first time they gave it I didn't know what it was... have heard it can be horrendous though.

Hope she continues to improve CC


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

Have been away a few days and unable to catch up. I'm so pleased and relieved to read she's had her operation and is back home though it sounds awful. Shame they haven't been able to say exactly what has been going on, its still a real mystery. I hope she will soon pick up and feel a lot better now. This has been an absolute nightmare for you and such a great worry. Sending healing vibes.


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Hello CC, just popped in to see if there was an update from you today. I hope the fact there are no posts is good news, meaning everyone had a restful night and her condition's stabilised. Sending lots of positive vibes x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry not much of an update, so far today she has refused all types of food and still wees when relaxed.


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been suggested or tried but do you have syringes? Could you mix food with some water into a paste and squeeze in into her mouth? I know she might be sore and not tolerate it but worth a go perhaps? 
x


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Sorry not much of an update, so far today she has refused all types of food and still wees when relaxed.


CC, this doesn't sound so good... are you syringing? Might she be feeling nauseous with the Buprenex?

Kath


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I am tying to syringe liquivita into her but she is so fiesty most of it goes everywhere.
Im just going to the vet for a quick check now as im worried.
Will update again soon


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Sorry to hear this CC was hoping she was feeling a lot better. Topping up the get well vibes x x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Its one step forward then 9 steps back, i dont know what will happen at the vets at 6.30pm but i am not very hopeful she will be coming back home with me, she looks very old today.


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Its one step forward then 9 steps back, i dont know what will happen at the vets at 6.30pm but i am not very hopeful she will be coming back home with me, she looks very old today.


Please don't despair CC.
Have you considered an etube till she can eat unaided - Just might get her through a crisis.

Kath


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I wouldn't PTS just yet, esp as she was showing such promise yesterday. Get some AD from the vets and try putting that into her. If you're desperate, I MIGHT have a tin here but not sure.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oh CC, i'm so sorry that things aren't going as well as you would have liked. i really hope you have some positive news from the vets later xx


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

Have sent you a PM but I would try her with other sloppy food if she doesn't like the Liquivite. I have been told that not many do. 

Sorry to see this update. I was under the impression that she was starting to eat a little.

All fingers and paws crossed for you here.


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

catcoonz said:


> Its one step forward then 9 steps back, i dont know what will happen at the vets at 6.30pm but i am not very hopeful she will be coming back home with me, she looks very old today.


CC-At first I honestly thought I'd opened the wrong post and was quite alarmed to read this. My one regret is not seeing this _before_ your visit. Please do not consider anything like PTS in these circumstances for something which I'm sure has a cause which can be resolved ie more pain (most likely) medication or nausea. It's far, far too early to make a decision like this.

Frankly, it's not the end of the world if she has an odd off day (I was surprised she managed to eat so quickly post-op myself) and contrary to all you've been hearing she will not die if she doesn't eat for a few hours/even a few days! She's eaten yesterday. I think there's been far too much emphasis placed on this (it's wrongly regarded as a barometer) which is essentially making you panic into believing there's something horribly wrong.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for all your well wishes, sadly there appeared to be more problems than first thought.

Vet said its kinder to let her go.


RIP my beautiful angel, Bonny was my life, so lost without her.

Bonny we will be reunited soon, i promise, my sweet girl. xxxx


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

God I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to Bonnie... You've had a tough week to say the least.

R.I.P. Bonnie


----------



## j4nfr4n (Mar 10, 2013)

CC so very sorry to read this latest news you did your very best. 
Please look after yourself xx

Run free Bonnie you are free from all pain now look down on your mom and help her to get through her sadness at having to let you go xx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

So sorry, you must be heartbroken... RIP beautiful girl x :crying:


----------



## loubyfrog (Feb 29, 2012)

So sorry CC. 

Sleep Tight Bonnie xxx


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Oh CC I am so sorry. A little angel taken far too soon x x


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Oh no CC that is just awful hun, I am just devastated to read this!! :crying:

Such a shock, so sudden, thought she was on the way up :frown5:

RIP sweet Bonny  xxx

Take good care of yourself CC and all your furbabies xxxxxxx


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

i'm so sorry to read this news CC, i'm crying here for you
RIP beautiful Bonnie, your mommy will truly miss you - look down on her and help her through this very sad time little angel xxx


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

So very sorry to read this  Run free at the bridge Bonnie xx


----------



## KathinUK (Apr 7, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Thankyou for all your well wishes, sadly there appeared to be more problems than first thought.
> 
> Vet said its kinder to let her go.
> 
> ...


I'm so very sorry to hear this CC ... take care and allow yourself the space to grieve your huge loss.

[[[Hugs]]]]

Kath


----------



## sashski (Aug 14, 2011)

oh no, Rest in peace dear Bonnie.

No more pain. Sleep tight sweetie.

((((Hugs))))


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Sleep tight sweet Bonny xx

Cc big hug xx


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

CC - I am so very sorry to hear this tragic news about beautiful Bonnie. I so hoped she would make it through the crisis. 

Thinking of you with much sympathy. 

RIP lovely Bonnie, x


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Oh my god CC I can't believe it I'm so devastated for you, please text me let me know you're okay Hun I'm here for you   xxx

RIP beautiful Bonny, you're where the grass will always be green & the sun will always shine xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Her New Residence

Bonnie Dear, I can sense that you're weary;
Grown tired of sickness and strife.
And I'm certain as stars in the Heavens-
That you've come to the crossroads of life.

BonnieDear, you must know that I love you...
And this moment for me is so hard.
But I swear to let go of you gently;
As I offer this prayer up to God:

Dearest Lord, you will see that she's fragile;
But so charming if given a chance.
She will follow your steps like a shadow-
And she doesn't just walk... she will PRANCE!

She has never been much of a stalker;
Catnip mice are OK now and then.
Yet she will jump on your lap in a heartbeat-
Shows no preference for ladies or men.

She can purr just as loud as a motor;
Doesn't care much for fancy-cuisine.
Loves ice-dancing (but only in winter)
Yes, her favorites are Torvill and Dean.

Give her time to adjust to your schedule;
And you will find she is remarkably bright.
So I ask... Would you grant me this favor?
Let her sleep on your pillow tonight.


Not my Poem , i just changed the name .... So so sorry CC , truly heartbreaking .... Goodnight , Godbless Bonnie xx


----------



## Charity (Apr 17, 2013)

I'm so desperately sorry, you've had such a terrible week and we were so hoping things would improve. RIP dear Bonnie, now in the arms of angels.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

So sorry for your loss 
RIP beloved Bonny  run free over the Rainbow Bridge and wait for your dearest slave to join you xx 
Take care of yourself CC


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm so very sorry CC 




RIP Bonny, mummy will miss you so much xx


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh gosh CC,
I am so very sorry.
RIP Bonny


----------



## Forester (Dec 2, 2012)

I am so, so sorry to hear the news.

R I P little Bonnie

CC you MUST take care of yourself and not take this to heart. You gave her every chance, it just wasn't to be. There are many, many cats who would be much worse off but for you.

Sending Hugs


----------



## Buttons1 (Sep 2, 2013)

Such sad news. Hope you are ok and getting lots of cuddles from your other kitties xx


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

My thoughts are with you CC.
I am so sorry to hear she didn't make it.
Sending you some Big Hugs xxx

R.I.P Bonnie and run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Forester said:


> I am so, so sorry to hear the news.
> 
> R I P little Bonnie
> 
> ...


This is so true xxx


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this, be kind to yourself CC.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, CC, so sorry to hear this. You must be devastated 

Please don't beat yourself up, OK? Things like this are rare and unpredictable, and it's not your fault, you did everything you could. Sometimes, that's sadly not enough. 

RIP, Bonny - you were loved so much, and gave more in return

Big *hugs* to you CC


----------



## LittleOne83 (Jun 17, 2011)

CC I am so so sorry for your loss. Please look after yourself.

Goodnight Bonnie, sleep tight and be at peace xxxx


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Bonnie.

RIP sweet girl. 

Big hugs to you CC. x


----------



## monkeymummy32 (May 22, 2012)

Only just caught up on this thread. I was hoping and praying for a happy ending. 

I'm so sorry for your loss CC, run free Bonny, no more pain now xxx


----------



## muffin789 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oh CC I'm so very, very sorry  Such heartbreaking news. All our love and hugs are coming your way, with prayers for you and Bonny.

RIP beautiful girl; sleep tight and run free xxx


----------



## Jansheff (Jan 31, 2011)

CC I'm so sorry. You help so many others and nurse them back to health, it seems so unfair that you had to let your own girl go when you loved her so very much. We are all feeling desperately for you. (((Hugs)))))


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

I Stood By Your Bed

I stood by your bed last night, I came to have a peep.
I could see that you were crying, You found it hard to sleep.
I whined to you softly as you brushed away a tear,
"It's me, I haven't left you, I'm well, I'm fine, I'm here."

I was close to you at breakfast, I watched you pour the tea,
You were thinking of the many times your hands reached out to me.

I was with you at the shops today, Your arms were getting sore.
I longed to take your parcels, I wish I could do more.

I was with you at my grave today, You tend it with such care.
I want to reassure you that I'm not lying there.

I walked with you towards the house, as you fumbled for your key.
I gently put my paw on you, I smiled and said "it's me."

You looked so very tired, and sank into a chair.
I tried so hard to let you know that I was standing there.

It's possible for me to be so near you everyday.
To say to you with certainty, "I never went away."

You sat there very quietly, then smiled, I think you knew ...
In the stillness of that evening, I was very close to you.

The day is almost over... I smile and watch you yawning
and say "goodnight, God bless, I'll see you in the morning."

And when the time is right for you to cross the brief divide,
I'll rush across to greet you and we'll stand, side by side.

I have so many things to show you, there is so much for you to see.
Be patient, live your journey out ... then come home to be with me.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

So sorry CC. HUge hugs for you. Nothing words can say to make it any better.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So so sorry, that you have gone through all you have ,and your poor girl has too, for it to end like this, (((hugs))) take care of yourself now, I know how much something like this takes its toll, x


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Thankyou for your kind words and poems.

I do have 5 cans of Liquivita free if anybody can use this, let me know and i can post.


----------



## congenialhen (Sep 15, 2013)

i'm so sorry to hear of your sad news.
take care and know you did the right thing.
sweet dreams kitty xxx


----------



## Alisonfoy (Mar 20, 2013)

Sweet CC, I am so very sorry to read the latest news. How dreadful to loose a beloved companion to such unexpected and abrupt illness. If love alone could have saved her she'd have lived to a hundred. As it is, she is now at peace and free from pain, but my heart goes out to you. A big hug, and please, please take care of yourself. We're all thinking of you x


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

So sorry CC


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry CC :crying:

R.I.P Bonnie xx


----------



## Polly G (Apr 30, 2013)

I am so sorry CC - you really did everything you could to give your lovely Bonnie every chance, but sadly it was not to be. 

Run free little one x


----------



## CharlieChaplin (Dec 30, 2012)

O CC - I am so sorry to read this. I really truly am - you did what was right for her and that is the best anyone could ever have done. You have shown her love, compassion and caring throughout her life with you - she has shown you the same in return. 

Run free at rainbow bridge little one, watch over mummy as she will be sorely missing you.


----------



## lilythepink (Jul 24, 2013)

so sorry, you tried so hard. hugs.


----------



## chloe1975 (Mar 17, 2013)

So sorry to hear this, i know how hard it is to lose a beloved companion. You did everything you could. Run free at the bridge xx


----------



## Lilylass (Sep 13, 2012)

Ohhhh no ..... I'm so, so sorry CC 

RIP Bonnie xx


----------



## denflo (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been away all week and only just catching up. I am so sorry to hear of your very sad and shocking news CC, you did all you could, sometimes, these things are just not meant to be. 

RIP Bonny, pain free and playing at the Bridge x


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

Just read this entire thread

I'm so sorry CC, massive hugs for you x

Sleep tight Bonny x


----------



## Misi (Jul 13, 2009)

I'm really sorry CC :frown5:


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Really sorry CC.. Just catching up .... RIP sweet bonnie girl .... Sending all my love and hugs ... Xxxxxx


----------



## Ianthi (Oct 21, 2008)

CC-I'm so very sorry to hear about Bonnie. (I've had visitors all weekend and only managing to catch up now) I'd no idea there were complications. You did all you could.

Truly sorry for your loss. Run free Bonnie.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Oh CC I've only just seen this  I'm so so sorry to hear this sad news, my heart goes out to you. 

Thinking of you and sending huge ((((((hugs))))) xx

RIP Bonny, run free a the bridge xx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I can't quite believe I'm reading this.

1. Where is your proof that the cat was neglected? This cat was taken to the vets regularly (had a dental check with her boosters just as every other cat does, and no problems were found). The cat was showing absolutely 0 signs of ill health before this incident.

2. On what basis do you propose that she sits on the forum all day whilst her pets are neglected? Have you been to her house? Have you seen that her pets are ill cared for?

3. you say she has too many cats. Define for me what constitutes too many? Because, as breeders go, her numbers are fairly standard. Are you therefore implying that almost every breeder in this country has too many cats to look after, therefore the cats are neglected?

4. From what I've seen, and believe me, I've seen it all, she runs a rescue a good cut above many personally run rescues. Her hygiene is not to be faulted, and those kittens and cats that she rescues are fed on the best of foods, well cared for, and raised with more love and attention than they know what to do with.

I'd like you to address each of my points in detail please, and not with hear-say, but with hard cold fact. You've not seen the situation, so I'm more than a bit curious to see what information you're basing your opinions on.

Lastly, do you hae her address? If not, how can you get the RSPCA to go and see her? Not that they'll find anything to complain about.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Oh now, this is quite curious.

I've just gone all the way through this thread from start to finish, and I can't find Pussycat Pussycat! CG, where did you find this post?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Oh now, this is quite curious.
> 
> I've just gone all the way through this thread from start to finish, and I can't find Pussycat Pussycat! CG, where did you find this post?


I tried to report it and couldn't. I think the mods were in the process of cleaning up the thread.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Oh now, this is quite curious.
> 
> I've just gone all the way through this thread from start to finish, and I can't find Pussycat Pussycat! CG, where did you find this post?


on this page but it's been removed. she also started another thread about catcoonz but that was deleted immediately. i have saved screen though for proof as it was slanderess. looks like she has been got rid of too i think


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

I think I saw Pussycatpussycat was banned....not surprised after what she wrote....some people are evil


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

strange that tillysdream has vanished too


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

shame i missed the nasty comments but i get the jest of how nasty some people can be, cant knock somebody when they are up you all have to do it once they are down, now thats very brave (not).

Call rspca, i have nothing to hide and quite frankly i dont care, they visit me whilst i am a rescue anyway so please do go ahead and if you need any help to report me please do just ask i can give you the numbers to call.


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

Vile, nasty vindictive little people... Especially playing on such a tragic circumstances.. makes me sick!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I am astounded - absolutely astounded at the vindictiveness of some people.  I am aghast and at a loss for words.   

CC you know we all support you and I know you couldn't actually give a toss if the RSPCA got involved as you have absolutely nothing to hide. AND YOU HAVE DONE NOTHING WRONG.

SOme people really need to go away and stay away.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Hope they have time for Margo cuddles.


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

WTF? And I don't swear that often. 

CC - I really feel for you having to put up with this malice at this time, and I hope you can just turn away from it, and move on.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Hope they have time for Margo cuddles.


:lol::lol::lol:

glad you can see the funny side - don't take any notice of scum bags


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Dont worry, ive turned away.
Thankyou for everybody's support through such heartache.


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

catcoonz said:


> Dont worry, ive turned away.
> Thankyou for everybody's support through such heartache.


you are very welcome


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

There are some truly horrible people out there..... I didn't see what the person wrote but I can just imagine as I know how unfair and cruel these people can be....


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Think I'm pleased I missed what I missed..sounds like it was pretty nasty and I would have ended up banned 

Cc..I don't know what's happening on here of late..think there are some very strange ppl about..ignore them and have a stinky bum hug from Riley xx


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

The thread was in cat chat, as soon as I saw it I reported it and then it was gone.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

OHHH i missed that one.


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

I just read the entire thread, I'm so sorry CC  I can't imagine what you have gone through. Your poor girl  Big hug,

AR


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

sarahecp said:


> The thread was in cat chat, as soon as I saw it I reported it and then it was gone.


it was on here too first of all but that was soon removed


----------



## nicolaa123 (Mar 30, 2012)

Can I just state (and lighten the mood if I can) I don't have multiple personalities( or memberships) just a cat with a bit of poo stuck to his bum that I can't clean off as he won't let me


----------



## Cheryl89 (Jun 24, 2013)

Seems there's been so much unrest lately! Yesterday was unbelievable (my Visitors wall says it all really lol) CC don't listen to the cr&p big hugs Hun xxxxx


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

sarahecp said:


> The thread was in cat chat, as soon as I saw it I reported it and then it was gone.


Me too, it couldn't have been up longer than a few minutes!


----------



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

oliviarussian said:


> Me too, it couldn't have been up longer than a few minutes!


it disappeared as i tried to report it. it was soon gone. well done mods, you were really quick at sorting the trash out


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I never saw the latest nasty messages  I did see the meanish post from TD though , to which I responded but my post was deleted 

Anyway, I'm so very sorry for your loss CC  RIP sweet Bonny xxx


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Just goes to show that banned members should remain banned, whether under a different name or not!


----------



## chichi (Apr 22, 2012)

carly87 said:


> Just goes to show that banned members should remain banned, whether under a different name or not!


Couldn't agree more 

The trouble is that PF Mods try to be as fair as possible and give chances but unfortunately, some people just won't play the game and cannot help but create drama and ill feeling


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

I do feel for them as their job isn't easy. But a lifetime bann is a lifetime bann, and when you have the brass neck to admit that you're a banned member under a different name...

Well, truth will out in the end.


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

carly87 said:


> I do feel for them as their job isn't easy. But a lifetime bann is a lifetime bann, and when you have the brass neck to admit that you're a banned member under a different name...
> 
> Well, truth will out in the end.


Is that what they did? 

How stupid!


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

So others saw that nasty post as well, I was just going to reply to it when it disappeared, and I got the message,"invalid thread" it was just awful, I didn't see a second one, but why would someone be this nasty and spiteful?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I feel sorry for the mods, i know Lynn is patiently waiting for newborns tonight and could do without this drama, then other mods are very busy.

All i can say is when you are down with the loss of a much loved pet nobody can bring you down any further.

Just to let people know its 6 kittens i have, just incase anybody thinks some are in the cupboard........

oh no wait, margo is exploring the cupboard, thats where her toys are, poor Margo, she only has 14 toys out to play with.


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Not nice ,but shows that person up for what they are like, I know you have friends on here and who have been to your house and seen your cats, so not worth worrying about , its just an empty threat,RE; the RSPCA a very unhappy person imo x


----------



## MollyMilo (Feb 16, 2012)

Cc I've only just caught up with all this. Im so very sorry to read about Bonnie and all you went through. We all know the amazing work you do and put each and every one of your cats first. Very special lady xx

Sleep tight sweet Bonnie xx


----------



## AtticusRavel (Sep 8, 2013)

Can I just change the perspective? As I was reading the whole thread yesterday, and before it arrived to the nasty part of some sad people, I kept thinking how amazing for all the incredibly supportive PF members being in touch with CC and helping her go through the difficult time she had. I think that is the most important thing. There are always some awful people around, but they are by far and large the minority


----------



## Mum to Missy (Aug 13, 2013)

I'm think I'm glad I missed what I have!

These people are nothing short of petty minded bigots imo who have nothing better to do with their time than pick on someone when they're down :incazzato: They're nothing short of bullys :mad5:

This is rhetorical but what did they think was going to happen!

I know I haven't been a member of PF for very long but I do know that CC is one of the most experienced, liked and respected members on here and she does some fantastic work and that her animals come first above everything else!

CC, you most certainly didn't deserve any of it!


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Just seen this. So sorry for your devastating loss, CC. May Bonnie live forever in your heart.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

So very very sorry to read about your loss of Bonnie CC - be thinking of you today xx


----------



## CoCoTrio (Jan 3, 2013)

Have also just caught up with this very sad news. Gentle sleep little one, and much strength to you CC. x


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Really am mortified that somebody could be so nasty at such a very sad time.

Clearly these people must have very empty lives if all they can do is be truly evil.

I really feel for you CC. The help and assistance you have given some members and they have just thrown it back in your face, is beyond belief. :nonod:

Really am glad that these people have not stopped the good that you are doing. 

Big hugs to you. xx


----------



## cat burglar (Jun 9, 2013)

I am truly sorry of the outcome. You tried everything possible to give her a fighting chance, but it wasn't meant to be. She's now at peace and no longer suffering.

R.I.P. Bonny. Run free at Rainbow Bridge xx


----------



## Citrineblue (Sep 28, 2012)

So sorry to have only just caught up, I've been away. So sorry for your loss at this time of sweet Bonnie. Thoughts are with you. Xxx


----------

